# James Wellbeloved puppy food



## xkellyx (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry to start a new thread but I asked more than a week ago in the stickied thread and got no answers.. I have free bag of this that was in with a puppy pack from the vets. I'm just wondering if I can start using this for him as I'm not really sure if it's the right food for a growing GSD? (He's 14 weeks old.)

I looked on their wesbite and this is the ingredients

*Lamb & Rice Kibble*

*Puppy*

*Ingredients and analysis*

*Ingredients:* Lamb meat meal, rice, ground whole barley, potato protein, lamb fat, whole linseed, lamb gravy, sugar beet pulp, alfalfa, sodium chloride, natural seaweed, chicory extract, omega 3 and omega 6 supplement, lysine, calcium carbonate, D,L-methionine, yucca extract, threonine, JWB special ingredients.
*Contains:* Min 26% lamb, min 26% rice, min 14% barley.
*Typical analysis:* Protein 30%, oil 15%, fibre 3%, ash 8.5%, omega-3 fatty acids 1.2%, omega 6 fatty acids 1.1%.

I'm really new to this so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

xkellyx said:


> Sorry to start a new thread but I asked more than a week ago in the stickied thread and got no answers.. I have free bag of this that was in with a puppy pack from the vets. I'm just wondering if I can start using this for him as I'm not really sure if it's the right food for a growing GSD? (He's 14 weeks old.)
> 
> I looked on their wesbite and this is the ingredients
> 
> ...


i dont know whats available to you in England. its a pretty grain heavy food (since it states an equal amount of rice and lamb). its a little better (barely) than what we would see in a grocery store in the U.S. the main concern for a growing large breed is the calcium level (preferably around 1.5% maximum or lower), but the website gives little nutrient info. if you are just feeding one bag, it really wouldnt matter. if you want to make it his regular diet, id see if the company can provide more information.


----------

